# Since a bridgeport won't fit in my basement...



## biguglycaprice (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been working on a tabletop mill for the past week or so after work. Here's what I have so far.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 33795
View attachment 33796


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good Big Ugly.  What does it go too?  Looks like a front axle on a really big motorcycle.  Did you machine all of it?  Looks good any way so keep up shooting those pixs if you can.
Bob


----------



## geckocycles (Feb 19, 2012)

Attachment links don't work for me


biguglycaprice said:


> I've been working on a tabletop mill for the past week or so after work. Here's what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucketn (Feb 19, 2012)

Me neither...


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 19, 2012)

1200rpm said:


> same.




Me Either!

Paul


----------



## biguglycaprice (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about the photos that don't work for everyone, lets try again.

To answer your question, that started out life as a 2 3/16" round bar and it is going into a mill that I am building from scratch.


----------



## dickr (Feb 27, 2012)

*Nice work*

Now that's a pretty piece of work. I'd say that's answering the challenge. You keep that up and you may get rich enough with ideas you won't need a basement !
dickr


----------



## biguglycaprice (Mar 8, 2012)

*Progress*

Since ER-32 collet nuts are metric and I don't want to make one that is SAE, I had my father bring my spindle to work to cut the 1.5x40 thread. It turned out great. Measured runout at the endmill is less than .0005 and that is without torquing the nut all the way. It should improve once I have a way to grab on to the shaft to tighten the nut. (I don't have flats on the shaft yet) Anyways, here are a few pics. A 3/4 endmill is in the spindle with a 1/4 for size comparison.


----------



## GlenF (Mar 8, 2012)

*Nice work.*

Nice work, keep it up.


----------

